# Help identifying my pit



## cas12915 (Dec 17, 2012)

First post here.
I rescued the sweetest pitbull about 6 months ago from a humane society in Mobile, AL. I know she is a pit bull but I don't know what kind of pit she has in her. She's not a fighter, AT ALL. She submisses anytime a dog barks or nips at her at the park. But I didn't get her to fight or work her. Just as a family pet. Even though it doesn't matter what her PB genetics are because she's a family dog, I'd like to know what kinda pit she has in her for conversation purposes at the dog park. Heres a pic or two:

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

good ol fashion pit mix  

there really is no way of telling whether she is pure American pitbull terrier or not... with that being said, im sure people are asking you "is she a rednose or a blue nose" so that you are aware, there is no such thing as a rednose or bluenose bloodline. it simply is stating the color of their nose. but alot of people think that determines her lines. its slang talk....

so when people ask you can just say, "well her nose is black, so maybe shes a black nose? (totally being harmless here) i got her from the shelter, so as far as i know shes a mix.but shes a great 'pet bull"...


----------



## cas12915 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you. When I take her to the park, there's always a pit owner who is so proud of his genetics and I just don't know mine. But I do know mine is sweeter and more behaved than their bully's and that is most important to me. Thanks for clarifying her probable genetics. I do know that when I encounter other pit owners, they are surprised to see a mostly white pit.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum! without a pedigree u'll never know what bloodlines ur pup is or if in fact she is actually full "pit bull". but since "pit bull" has become the new word for mutts with block heads i guess u could call her one lol. but whatever u call her, make sure u call her gorgeous!!! cuz she is!!! both my boy Odin and my foster dog Boss are good ol shelter mutts!

but yeah.... WELCOME!!!

her's some newbie reading too 

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/40966-day-park-poem-written-dog-park-lovers.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11710-newbs-everyone-else.html


----------



## Tannerg (Dec 15, 2012)

shes a the cute kind.....i would def read the thread on dog parks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful girl . The "pit bull" thing is a tricky issue. At one point "pit bull" was only used as a shortened version of American Pit Bull Terrier. Much like we say lab for labridor retriever. The media, seeking to sell a story, has turned "pit bull" into a descriptive word that describes over 20 different breeds including mixes. This drives up the dog bite stats making them appear dangerous. So when using the term "pit bull" their just saying the dog is some kind of bully breed or mix. As for the "type" when were talking about the American Pit Bull Terrier, there are no different types. You either have an APBT or you don't. All this red nose, blue nose stuff is just uneducated nonsense. Nose color means absolutely nothing. It has no bearing on breed or purity.


----------

